# #3 and #4 Buckshot for night predator hunting



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

The NRC just voted to authorize the use of #3 and #4 buckshot for hunting at night! It's been a long road! Thanks to Dale, Mike and the rest of the team for working this one to a successful conclusion! 

Great job!

John


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> The NRC just voted to authorize the use of #3 and #4 buckshot for hunting at night! It's been a long road! Thanks to Dale, Mike and the rest of the team for working this one to a successful conclusion!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> John


What about centerfires at night?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Still working on that one.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Link to the WCO.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...r_Hunting_2-16-2016_final_signed_514871_7.pdf


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

What kind of shotgun is good for this?

Especially interested in anything using NV or Thermal, head-mounted or gun mounted.

Pics would be great.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

sureshotscott said:


> What kind of shotgun is good for this?
> 
> Especially interested in anything using NV or Thermal, head-mounted or gun mounted.
> 
> Pics would be great.


Semi-auto 20 gauge, tight choke. Open sight with 200 yard LED flashlight in hand. I'm done with 12 gauges.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

sureshotscott said:


> What kind of shotgun is good for this?
> 
> Especially interested in anything using NV or Thermal, head-mounted or gun mounted.
> 
> Pics would be great.











That's my coyote 870. The EOTech sight is night vision compatible, I wear an armasight spark NV monocular on my head and a stalktech infrared illuminator on my head. There's also an infrared laser on my gun in case I need to take a quick shot


----------

